# [KVM/OVZ] MyRSK.com - Sexy $5 and $10 Deals, FREE FTP+DNS! [DE/US/CZ/UK]



## rsk (Jul 9, 2013)

MyRSK webhosting solutions has entered the budget vps market since well over a year now (globally). However, we have been providing webhosting solutions since 2009 locally - in Dubai for young entrepreneurs and startup companies. We are currently holding strong with many, many happy clients 
 
Just a gentle reminder: *NO PUBLIC TORRENTING, SPAMMING, AND OTHER ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES ALLOWED!*
 
Guess what ? .. *5 days money back guarantee, no BS!*
 
*July Promotion - Germany - OpenVZ* (Frankfurt)
------------------
2048MB Guaranteed RAM
4096MB Burst RAM
50GB HD
2000GB Bandwidth
100mb/s Port
FREE Addons Pack (10GB backup space + hosted DNS!)
$21/month $5/month only!  
[ORDER]
 
*2048VZCZ - Czech Republic - OpenVZ*
------------------
2048MB RAM - Free additional 2048MB = Total 4GB! // open a support ticket after order!
200GB HD - Free additional 200GB = Total 400GB! // open a support ticket after order!
2000GB Bandwidth - Free additional 2000GB = Total 4000GB! // open a support ticket after order!
100mb/s Port
FREE Addons Pack (10GB backup space + hosted DNS!)
$21/month $10/month only!  
Coupon: *vpsboard10*
[ORDER]
 
*1024KVMATL - Atlanta, USA - KVM*
------------------
1024MB RAM - Free additional 1GB = Total 2GB!  // open a support ticket after order!
60GB HD - Free additional 40GB = Total 100GB! // open a support ticket after order!
1000GB Bandwidth - Free additional 1000GB = Total 2000GB! // open a support ticket after order!
100mb/s Port
FREE Addons Pack (10GB backup space + hosted DNS!)
$15/month $10/month only!  
Coupon: *vpsboard10*
[ORDER]
 
*512KVMUK - Coventry, UK - KVM*
------------------
512MB RAM - Free additional 512MB = Total 1GB! [First 3 orders!] // open a support ticket after order!
20GB HD - Free additional 15GB HD = Total 35GB! // open a support ticket after order!
500GB Bandwidth - Free additional 1000GB = Total 1500GB! // open a support ticket after order!
100mb/s Port
FREE Addons Pack (10GB backup space + hosted DNS!)
$10/month only!  
Coupon: *vpsboard10*
[ORDER]
 
*We DO NOT allow (not limited to) :*
Phishing
Hacking
Port Scanning
P*rn*graphy (of any kind)
IRC Bots
Spam
Proxy
Nulled Scripts
 
*Datacenter Information and test files : *http://myrsk.com/network.php
 
 
*For queries or support please submit a ticket* *:* http://myrsk.com/whmcs/submitticket.php
 
*Addons: *
DirectAdmin = $6/month
 
My warmest regards,
R. Alkhaili
www.myrsk.com


----------



## NodePing (Jul 9, 2013)

How many cpu cores available to these containers?


----------



## rsk (Jul 9, 2013)

OpenVZ offers come with fair share access to 4 CPU cores.

KVM offers come with 2 CPU cores.

Regards,

R. Alkhaili


----------



## dzchimpo (Jul 12, 2013)

Rashed, Any chance of increased disk space on the $5 plan? I used to love the Czech 200GB plan I had with you.


----------



## rsk (Jul 12, 2013)

*@**dzchimpo*, if you are willing to reduce some memory or bandwidth, sure 

Regards,

R. Alkhaili


----------



## dzchimpo (Jul 12, 2013)

rsk said:


> *@dzchimpo*, if you are willing to reduce some memory or bandwidth, sure
> 
> Regards,
> 
> R. Alkhaili


I dont need the burst.


----------



## rsk (Jul 12, 2013)

*@**dzchimpo*, Sure then, just order the plan and put this in the order notes. It will be automatically setup normally, and we will modify it as soon as we can 

Regards,

R. Alkhaili


----------



## Asim (Jul 13, 2013)

Additional IPv4 cost?


----------



## rsk (Jul 13, 2013)

*@**Asim*, $3/month usually, some places we can do $1-2/month depends.

Regards,

R. Alkhaili


----------

